# I've started the Clomid!! Yeeehaaaa!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I took my first clomid tablet this morning. 

So far so good I feel ok..but I suppose that's only because I've took one tablet so far. Phoned clinic and have to go on the 21st June for a scan.

How long does it take for Clomid side effects to kick in...if you do get them?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Just popping in to say  and  Vickster my lovely. 
Andy says to tell Leigh to get some ear plugs, a case of Stella and some valium  am sure I wasn't that bad when I was on clomid 
Lotsa love matey
Gayn
XX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Good luck hun and tell Mr R its been nice knowing him! 

i was an evil      on clomid! however when i took it back in 2001 i didnt have FF for support and info 

I did take it again last year and found i wasnt too bad! (had FF and knew alot more about it and had a better relationship with DH)

i took mine in the evening as the clinic thought this would mean i would sleep through any side affects- only thing i really got was hot flushes which to be honest in this weather your not going to notice too much!

hugs

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I hoping and praying I don't get bad side effects...it's really gonna kill the passion if I'm a raving loony    we'll end up not speaking to each other and then miss the boat!

if you do get crabby..is it easy to control or does it just...Come out suddenly where you can't keep your mouth shut?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Mrs Redcap

lol MJ

i was evil too!

wishing you lots and lots of luck

 for the 

hoping very hard this brings your dreams come true

Em


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't think the crabbyness will kick in until Leigh tells you the stuffing is the wrong shape  

Don't fancy his chances much !!

Good luck though hun - I have everything crossed for you.     

T xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

<hands large roll of duck tape to Mrs R> 


I just felt narky ALL the time and was also tearful which is NOT like me at all, and Andy didn't know what had hit him...not "literally"... well...the cup missed him by inches 
Everyone is different babe, so you may be ok, just learn to count to ten  besides...arguments can be good...cuz the making up is even better 

You'll be fine my lovely! 
Gayn
XX
<note to Mr R: remove all sharp objects from Mrs R's reach and rediscover the pleasures of running and dig out combats and cam cream>


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't found the side effects too bad really - hot flushes at night and bloating mainly, but not sure if that's the clomid or the pregnyl.

Good luck hun  

Nix.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Mrs R - Congrats on starting the loopy pills!!!

I was a complete liability on them, sorry    I really think your DH should move out and just come back at crucial times... i'm sure he'll agree  

If I wasn't sobbing, slapping or shouting at my DH I was throwing up over him    Think i'd better stop now!!!

All that said, its going to be so worth it WHEN it works  

Bev xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

**Tashja** said:


> I don't think the crabbyness will kick in until Leigh tells you the stuffing is the wrong shape
> 
> Don't fancy his chances much !!


Tashja  I'm not buying any stuffing for the time being just in case of that..



Mrs Chaos said:


> just learn to count to ten


I can't count past three  1...2...errrr 



Mrs Chaos said:


> <note to Mr R: remove all sharp objects from Mrs R's reach and rediscover the pleasures of running and dig out combats and cam cream>


You know what..he may just do that


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

ElaineW said:


> you know the drugs are working when you clean the toilet with your hubbies toothbrush!!!
> 
> Thats what my clinic told me


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

ElaineW said:


> you know the drugs are working when you clean the toilet with your hubbies toothbrush!!!
> 
> Thats what my clinic told me


oh thats fantastic!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

ElaineW said:


> you know the drugs are working when you clean the toilet with your hubbies toothbrush!!!
> 
> Thats what my clinic told me


OMG !!!!

 They must be good pills if the clinic told you that  

T xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

ElaineW said:


> you know the drugs are working when you clean the toilet with your hubbies toothbrush!!!
> 
> Thats what my clinic told me


  think that pretty much covers it!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Can I take my whole six months worth??


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

ElaineW said:


> you know the drugs are working when you clean the toilet with your hubbies toothbrush!!!
> 
> Thats what my clinic told me


Just one small question - is that BEFORE or AFTER you have been !!!! Eeeewwww !!!

Vicky - Don't let him read this thread - lol

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

No doubt the curiosity will kill him...  thats if I don't end up killing him first  

Naaah I feel ok....So far


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You lot are funny .. hopefully you won't get too many side effects hun and hopefully your husbands health will be in no danger (for now !) ..if you do get lots of side effects def worth trying to take them at night next cycle as it does make it easier to sleep through them..

Lots of luck for this cycle hun 
[fly]             [/fly] 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]            [/move]
Cat x


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Mrs Redcap,

Welcome to my world  

I have been taking Clomid for 6 months so can't be sure but think the side effects for me didn't really kick in until about 2 weeks after taking the 2nd course! Then I just felt like a lunatic   and that I was losing my mind  

I should imagine that the dose you are taking could make a difference but after 4 months worth I did have a long list of side effects (guess it builds up in your system). I've never felt more angry in my life     which was the worst as I'm not usually snappy and hubby joked divorce might come before I finally ovulated!    

Heres hoping for you that you will get a BFP after just one month     so not have to visit the loony bin


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Day 2 first cycle

Last night OMG I dunno what happened I just had some overwhelming tiredness come over me...I went to bed at 6.45pm  and stayed there till this morning  

Is tiredness one of the side effects?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi MrsR,

I've found I'm more knackered than normal on the clomid, so reckon it is yeah - I also had really bad insomnia which doesn't help  

Nix


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

just popping in to see how ya doin Vickster 
Tiredness yep got me a bit too...but Andy said I needed more sleep to enable me to be more evil for longer the next day  
Hope Mr R is doing ok  Leigh 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm doing ok thanks Gayn just this flamin tiredness I've never had tiredness like this before...Leigh's still alive though


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Mrs R, I was exhausted too hun.  Perhaps try taking the pills a night hun?!  I do think that helps with a lot of the side effects.

 Bev xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I might do that next time round Bev. But it's just that the clinic said to take them in the morning to make sure there's 24 hrs between each one.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

YOU WON'T NEED ANOTHER GO


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just as long as the left ovary plays   I might be in with a chance


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if Clomid can give you the squits?   I've got really bad diarrhoea


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Umm don't think so .. I get the squits from Metformin but Clomid if anything makes me the other way and blocks me up lol .. but it could be it has different effects on different people.. not heard it as a common side effect tho .. could it be something dodgy you have eaten?

Hope you feel better soon hun 
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Day 4 Of The Demon Drug

Not feeling too bad today after my    episodes yesterday I've been shopping and was very civilised  

Ovaries have a sort of sharp 'stabbing' feeling like when you prick your finger (sorry only way I can describe it   ) so wondering whether it's doing it's job. The pain is more on the left ovary (which is good as thats the side I need to pop from  ) I can't wait to get this scan to see what's happening if anything. Boobs aching a bit too.  

Anyone have any advice about what I should be doing? Should I use a wheat bag to possibly help the follies grow? I've been trying to up my protein intake to get good a egg/eggs and have found a way I can drink milk (I HATE THE STUFF) I've been having Ice Cream milkshakes (made with Orkney Ice cream as there's no rubbish in it!) It's yummy.

Wish I could see what was going on in there


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

MrsR - this is a great link with tips on what you can do to help.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

I'm sitting here munching away on the brazils as I type !

when do you go for your scan ??

Nix.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

21st June which will be Day 12...Next Thursday!!

Hope I don't pop a follie before then   I usually ovulate Day 12-13 ish


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you luck hunnie...

Clomid turned me into a monster. Glad to see you're coping with it better than me

Ali
x x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you having HCG jabs ??  

I'd get to to it from Tuesday onwards if it was me !

I'm getting scanned on Monday - hopefully it'll be better than last month when I had to go back 3 times  

Good luck !  

Nix.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope no HCG jabs!

Been told to abstain fron Day 9   Worried in case I miss the boat


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Pains sound hopeful hun ..have they told you why they want you to abstain ? just in case you have produced too many follicles ? can't think why else they would have .. you should be ok most people ovulate later than day 12 so fingers and toes crossed for you hun x 
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

They want to check how many follies (if any) before they send me on a sex splurge  

If theres more than three follies...we have to abstain the rest of the cycle.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have fingers and toes crossed ..I keep walking a bit funny for your girls but hopefully it will bring you luck lol

Night 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've not been told to abstain at all - my nurse actually tells me to do it in the days leading up to the scan so there are swimmers ready and waiting ?!?!

Guess we all get told different things - that's why it's so confusing  

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I guess for the first time they want to make sure you don't overreact to the drugs ..after that they will probably be more relaxed about it ..

Cat x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

HI Cat ad Mrs R, 

Hope you don't mind if I join in?  AF arrived this am, so I'm starting my clomid tomorrow (night?).  Have to take it til day six and then have my day 10 scan early on Monday 25th/Day 11 (hope this is not too late?).  Have been given no advice about side effects, other than I may be a bit more depressed than usual (ha ha!) from day 3-6.  

I was planning on baby dancing at every opportunity and especially when I get my surge  ...  but I'm only on 50mg per day dose, so maybe there's less risk - what doses are yoy both on (if you don't mind sharing)?

Also, ok and this is sad , but when the   hits me,  can I have a drink.... not a bender, but a comforting baileys ... or is alcohol a complete no no??

Thanks ladies
Lesley


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Lesley 

Well some girls have the odd tipple hun .. only you can decide whether you feel happy to have one.. it may be worth finding something else that destresses you like a big bowl of icecream or something lol 

You are now officially a clomid girl now hun  ..day 10 should be fine hun not many people would ovulate before that unless you had a very very short cycle..  

Wishing you lots and lots of luck               

I am on 150mg .. cos it didn't work for me initially on 50mg ..however saying that I ovulated naturally this cycle ..not even realising I was in a cycle as my period was non existent .. so maybe once it cranks the ovaries into gear then you don't need such a high dose ..a lot of girls don't need to go up to 100mg or 150mg ..my ovaries were just lazy I think !!
Cat


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

springbok said:


> I'm only on 50mg per day dose, so maybe there's less risk - what doses are yoy both on (if you don't mind sharing)


I'm on 50mg too.

You're very very welcome to join us here. The more the merrier


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind another ff. I was a nightmare on my first round of clomid but only for the days I was taking it. DH really didn't know what had hit him!!!    I couldn't stand the sight of him. poor poor boy!!! I ovulated on cd14 and all went to plan. I had a 29 day cycle the most regular I have ever been!!

This cycle has been much better noo side affects when on the silly pills. until day 15 when I was sent home from work with a horrific migraine I think caused by the clomid. Any ideas if this is a bad sign.I am worried about ohss.

Hope the clomid works for you all       

love star9 xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good Luck Ladies ...can you send your AF vibes my way ..fed up of waiting now ... 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Star9,

Headaches can be a side effect of the clomid, so seems quite normal hun !

   to all of us !!

Nix.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I had terrible insomnia last night...was waking up every 10 minutes   and had to pee about 3 or 4 times through the night and night sweats as well. I'm also very thirsty. 

Been getting dull aches every now and then in the nether regions just hope it's kicking in and I get good news at my scan on Thursday.

Cat sending you AF vibes       hun as it seems the dances aren't working for you  

Vicki x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

MrsR - I've got the insomnia side effect at the moment too and for me, it's the worst part. Am knackered !!

Good luck for your scan    Had mine this morning and have to go back for trigger jab tomorrow then it's all systems go !!

Nix.


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Seems the  AF vibes have all been coming my way - started this morning, so will start the clomid tomorrow.

Hopefully, now I've stopped hogging the vives, they'll come your way Cat!

Not sure if it's relevant, but I've had terrible insomnia for days - think it could be a bit of anxiety?  Am hot n sweaty too - and am sure that's the weather, not anxiety... and I've not started the clomid yet!   So maybe it's not the clomid and you need to do some destressing/relaxation thingies before bed (aromatherapy candles, leisurely bath and warm drink, followed by the relaxation routine they do at the end of aerobics classes...) 

I'll give it a try and report back!  Welcome to join me!
Lesley


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The sweats are bad...In fact the ones I'm having now are worse than when I was down regging for IVF. i'm drinking as much as I can but there's only so much you can drink.

I can't blame the weather here as I'm in N.E Scotland so it's been cool here.

I did get bitten by a mozzie the other day and the bites are huge. I thought to myself I've taken Clomid and a mozzie has bitten me that there is going to be a hormonal mozzie somewhere now


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

and a very fertile mozzie... if i read on the news about a mozzie epidemic in Scotland this summer, we'll know that your mozzie was involved!

Sorry couldn't be much more help though... will no doubt be in the same boat in a day or two.... Let's hope we get a BFP this month!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well hope you are sitting down girls cos the nasty witch finally arrived this afternoon ..quite light so far so think it will be tomorrow that is day 1 unless it disappears again !! 

thanks for sending me the vibes it obviously stopped at your house and then popped round to mine ..(I think Rosie took her on holiday with her for a treat for keeping away for 9 months   ) 

Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

springbok said:


> and a very fertile mozzie... if i read on the news about a mozzie epidemic in Scotland this summer, we'll know that your mozzie was involved!


Oh gawd...don't say that     it's bad enough as it is already up here with Mozzies, Midgies and horseflies.

Yayyyy cat that the witch arrived!!! Bet you're so relieved.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Just shattered at the moment ... said to a friend this morning if it doesn't come today I will scream as feel like I have had PMT for ages !! hate feeling tearful and so tired ..not great company on here at the moment as just feel so grumpy/irritable/tired/tearful and grrrrrr lol
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wooooooo Hoooooooo Cat !!!

Never been so happy for someone to have the witch arrive  

Nix.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Right ok...I can't take this anymore   I'm horny, grumpy...I WANT 

Don't think I can wait till tomorrow...do you reckon they'd know if we did?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I was a bit rampant too this month ..must have been going without a period that did it lol ..well this AF is getting very heavy .. pampers here we come lol
Cat x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

OOOOOhhh!  I do hope all this horniness is something I have to look forward to i Clomid?  My DH will be ecstatic - he might even think it'll be repayment for any    I have!!  

Will go and tell him now.... of course a sAF is here with a vengence at the moment, it'll have to be a thought that keeps him warm for a week or two!!

Lesley

PS.  Was warned by my consultant's secretary that when I have my follicle tracking scan next week, I may be ordered to abstain on my romantic week in Italy - Tuscany. Is this because of the risk of twins (which I'd deem a huge compensation for all the M/c's so far ), or because there is more risk of miscarriage?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It's because of the risk of multiple pregnancy springbok that they tell you to abstain

Poo eh?


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Total PoopPoop!!  Still, as I'm on the low dose, I'm sure we'll only see one follicle (if any at all!) 

Fingers crossed all goes well at your scan tomorrow!

Lesley


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

MrsR - good luck with your scan today


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Had my scan...The Clomid has done it's job. I have two fat juicy follies on my left ovary!  Ready and waiting to pop in the next 24-36 hours.

Eeeeee I'm well chuffed I am


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash but just wanted to wish you lots of lucky     

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's great news Mrs R - the marathon starts now  

Good luck hun - here's hoping it's first time lucky for you  

Nix.


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Really good news!  Here's to a BFP very soon!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats fab news hun .. so pleased for you ..heres to a speedy BFP for you x 
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya,  

According to my chart I ovulated Day 14! So hopefully we got enough  in!

On 2ww now


----------

